# Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium



## martin1978 (14. Dez. 2009)

Hallo

Kann man den Paradiesfisch - Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) ein Pärchen in einem 7 Liter Aquarium halten?

Welches Futter sollte man geben und welche Pflanze in das 7 Liter Aquarium?


Ist der Paradiesfisch - Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) auch in den Sommermonaten auch für den Teich geeignet?


----------



## bodo61 (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hi Martin,
habe zwar kein Aquarium, glaube aber mal gelesen zu haben, min. 1l Wasser pro cm Fisch.
Diese Minibecken, auch Nanoaquarien genannt, sind wohl für Fische eher nicht geeignet. Beim googlen sieht man die eigentlich nur mit Garnelen.
Aber hier gibts ja auch ein paar AQ Freaks. Die werden sich bestimmt melden.(und meckern)


----------



## goldfisch (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hallo,
Nein man kann Makropoden nicht in 7 l halten !
Abhängig von der Herkunft kann man Makropoden M.opercularis und M. ocelatus ganzjährig im Teich halten, wo bei M.opecularis  vorsichtshalber eine eisfreie Stelle benötigen. Due übrigen Arten sind tropisch.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## martin1978 (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Was würde passieren wenn man die über die Wintermonaten in einem 7 Liter Aquarium hält?


----------



## goldfisch (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

was würde mit Dir passierern, wenn man Dich und noch jemanden anderen, den Winter über in 1 m3 halten würde ?


----------



## martin1978 (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Wie groß sollte das denn nun sein für ein Pärchen?


----------



## goldfisch (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Ab 70 Liter. mfg Jürgen


----------



## martin1978 (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Welche Pflanze sollte das dann sein für Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) bzw. welches Futter auch?


----------



## koifischfan (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Tierquälerei !!!

@__ goldfisch


----------



## martin1978 (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Ob das jetzt Tierquälerei ist weiß ich doch nicht, kenne mich mit Aquarien nicht aus.

Auf dieser Händler Seite werden 7 Liter Aquarien verkauft.
http://www.pearl.de/a-NC1105-5470.shtml?query=Aquarium

Es gibt sogar auch ein Verkausvideo dazu wo dieser Verkaufstyp in diesem Video auch sagt das man Fische in diesem 7 Liter Aquarium halten kann.
http://microsites.pearl.de/video.php?video=NC1105_14_84085&p=NC1105&v=912&j=imj6WbCbAfZIsa6GsGpws


----------



## Christine (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Ja - das ist ja auch ein anerkannter Fachhändler für Aquarien 

Die handeln normalerweise mit Billig-Computerzubehör, alter Software und Tünnef, den die Welt nicht braucht....

Diese Nano-Würfelchen sind für ein paar kleine Garnelchen oder Krebschen, aber nix für Fische.

Wenn Du unbedingt ein so kleines Aquarium mit Fischen haben möchtest, dann nimm dieses hier:
http://www.com-tra.de/shop/de_DE/produkt/lID_is_3285_and_USB_Mini-Aquarium_blau.html


----------



## Trautchen (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Ja theoretisch kann man auch einen Karpfen in einem Wassereimer halten... 

ich denke, wo Platz für 7 Liter ist, ist auch Platz für 70.
Makropoden werden bis 10 cm groß. Und einen gewissen Schwimmraum brauchen sie schon.
Die Größenangaben pro Liter beziehen sich auch weniger auf die Aq-Grösse sonder eher auf die Besatzdichte.

Meine Makropoden sind im Sommer auch im Teich. Im Winter habe ich sie in 450 l.

An das Futter stellen sie keine großen Ansprüche. Trocken- und Lebendfutter wird alles genommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hi,

Man sagt im allgemeinen das das Aquarium 10x so lang sein soll wie der größte Fisch drin sitzt. (Die benötigte Beckengröße hängt aber eher von Verhalten der Fischart ab)  Also für 10cm lange Fische min. 1m, für 15cm lange 1,5m,  für 20cm lange 2m ect. Damit liegt man als Aquaristikneuling meißt recht gut (zumindest für die mehrmonatige Überwinterung)
Die Rechnung pro 1cm Fisch 1l Wasser ist ziemlich daneben, danach bräuchte ein 3m Stör/__ Waller ja nur ein 300l Becken. 

MfG Frank


----------



## bodo61 (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die Rechnung pro 1cm Fisch 1l Wasser ist ziemlich daneben, danach bräuchte ein 3m Stör/__ Waller ja nur ein 300l Becken.
> 
> MfG Frank



Moin Frank,

das passt schon.
z.B. max. 10 Fische (Guppys) von 5cm in einem 50 l Becken. Für 20 Fische 100 l und so weiter.


----------



## martin1978 (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Stimmt es das es auch Albino-Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) gibt?
Wie schauen die aus? Sind die komplett weiß?
Gibt es die in Deutschland zu kaufen?


----------



## Trautchen (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Moin Frank,
> das passt schon.
> z.B. max. 10 Fische (Guppys) von 5cm in einem 50 l Becken. Für 20 Fische 100 l und so weiter.





hi, ne, hieße ja auch 2  25cm-Fische in 50l


----------



## bodo61 (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Gut,

könnten wir noch ewig diskutieren.
Ich gehe von einem Gesellschaftsbecken aus und da sind keine 25cm Fische drin. Sicher wird niemand einen Diskus o. Pfauenauge von 25cm in einem 25 l Becken unterbringen. Das mit den 1cm/l  als Faustregel kannst du in jedem AQ Forum nachlesen. Faktoren sind sicher auch Schwimmverhalten und Revierbildung.

Die Anfangsfrage in diesem Thread war doch eindeutig beantwortet und damit auch erledigt.

Aber nun sucht unser Teichfreund ja erstmal Albinos.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hi Martin,

klar gibt es auch Albinos von Macropodus opercularis. Weiß sind die aber nicht, sondern blassrosa (das was normalerweise bläulich ist) mit rötlichen Streifen und roten Augen. Die sind dafür aber auch deutlich wärmebedürftiger als die normalen (nix für unter 20 Grad)

@Bodo. Ja, kann man in fast jeden Aquaristikforum lesen 1cm Fisch 1l Wasser, dann aber anschließend auch gleich die Aufschreie der Entrüstung:beten:__ nase (was von 90% der langjährigen Aquarianer abgelehnt wird

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> 1cm Fisch 1l Wasser, dann aber anschließend auch die Aufschreie der Entrüstung



Hi Frank,

es ist ja auch irgendwie unlogisch ein Längenmaß mit einem Volumenmaß zu verknüpfen. Gibt es da nicht eine proportional besser passende Formel wie z.B. 1 Gramm pro 1 Liter?
Erschiene mir irgendwie fischgerechter.


----------



## Trautchen (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hi elschen, klaro aber dann wären es ja doch eher Schätzungen und noch ungenauer.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hallo,
Macropodus opercularis,Makropode,__ Paradiesfisch,Großflosser.
Länge ca.10cm
Temperatur 12-24 Grad
Beckenlänge mindestens 80cm
Vorkommen:Südostasien
Futter:Lebend und Flockenfutter
Gute Bepflanzung und Versteckmöglichkeiten.
Diese Fische können nur im Sommer im Teich gehalten werden!!!
Die Tiere vermehren sich durch Schaumnester an der Oberfläche in denen 
der Laich heranreift.
Laich und Jungfische werden vom Männchen gepflegt.


----------



## martin1978 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Ein Aquaristik Verkäufer hat mir erzählt das die wildfänge ganz anders von der färbung ausschauen wie die die man im geschäft bekommt also die rote Makropode oder die blaue Makropode. Werden die dann nur extra für die aquaristik gezüchtet die roten und blauen.
Ich habe mir gedacht die wildfänge sind auch rot und blau aber anscheinend sind die bräunlich die wildfänge.


----------



## Marlowe (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Moin Martin!


Der Platz für Fische im Aquarium sollte immer großzügig bemessen sein.

Die Industrie macht Geschäfte mit neuen Strategien, um Verkäufe tätigen 
zu können...das Stichwort lautet "Umsatzsteigerung".


Gib den Makropoden mindestens ein Becken mit der Breite von 80 cm,
dann siehst Du gesunde Tiere.

Ich erlaube mir zur Veranschaulichung ein Bild aus einem meiner Becken
einzustellen, in dem die Dimension und das Verhältnis "Fischmenge-Wassermenge" dargestellt werden soll.


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## MarioNino (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hallo Martin

Der Makropode zählt mit zu den eher aggressiven Arten der Labyrinthfische. Selbst in einem Becken mit 80cm Kantenlänge, viel Bepflanzung und vielen Verstecken, jagt das Männchen regelmäßig Weibchen und andere Fische quer durchs Becken.
Habe daher meine Makropoden einem Bekannten für ein 500 L Aqua gegeben.

In der Aquaristik wird leider generell mit zuviel / falschem Besatz gearbeitet.

Auf die 7 Liter Aquarien geh ich hier schon gar nicht mal ein. Für mich persönlich sind 60 L auch ausschließlich für Zwerggarnelenhaltung geeignet. Oder man hat in dem Becken wirklich klein bleibende Fische, dann aber auch nur von einer Art! Corydoras pygmaeus beispielsweise sind (5-8) vertretbar und sie vermehren sich dort auch.

Also solltest Du vorhaben, Makropoden zu halten:
Im Sommer im Teich problemlos, im Extremfall halten sie Temperaturen bis zu 10 Grad aus. Nur das heißt soviel wie bei uns, dass wir auch Grade knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt (nackt versteht sich) aushalten, uns aber nicht wohlfühlen.

Für die Überwinterung stell ihnen z.B. ein holländisches Pflanzenaquarium zur Verfügung.
Hast dann im Wohnraum auch einen Hingucker und die Fische sind auch gut untergebracht.
Aber auch hier rate ich zu einem Becken ab mind. 80cm. Besser ist größer! Vorallem macht ein größeres Becken auch weniger Arbeit.

LG Mario


----------



## exos80 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hmm hätte auch eine Frage zu Markopoden..

Sind ja wunderschöne Tiere, würden die auch als Beifische für mein 540er Becken taugen?

Das becken ist besetzt mit 5 Sonnenbarschen (~ 5-7cm lang), zwei Katzenwelsen (~ 7cm) und 5 Goldorfen (~ 7cm, die jedoch eigentlich für den Gartenteich gedacht sind).

Das Becken steht im Keller wo es nicht zu heiß wird.

Welche sonstigen Arten würdet ihr empfehlen?
(Wenn die Goldorfen weg sind sieht das Becken ein wenig leer aus)


----------



## MarioNino (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hi Exos

Ich hab meine Makropoden mal mit Prachtbuntbarschen in einem wirklich großen Becken gehalten und obwohl beide Arten unterschiedliche Schwimmbereich besetzen, lagen sie sich bis zum Exodus dauernd in den Haaren.
Hier empfiehlt sich ein großes (ab mind! 80cm besser mehr) Aquarium.
Maximal noch __ Schmerlen oder Welse dazu. Ich hatte Corydoras pygmaeus im gleichen Becken. Beide Arten hatten kein Problem miteinander, beide vermehrten sich.
Zum __ Katzenwels kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.

LG Mario


----------



## exos80 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Sorry, mein Becken hat 540 Liter (150cm x 60cm x 60cm) - nicht 540mm Länge :-D
Habe aber eben auch die Befürchtung das die __ Sonnenbarsche die langen Flossen der Markopoden als "Interessant" finden...

Also Du bist der Meinung Markopoden eher nur mit Bodenfischen vergesellschaften.

Hat sonst noch wer Erfahrungen mit Markopoden gesammelt?


----------



## SG3 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Das Beratungsvideo ist ja die Krönung. Ich frage mich da gerade, wo die Beratung ist.
Die Beschreibung ist auch nicht schlecht : "Nicht nur Ihre Fische werden es lieben. Auch Sie können sich freuen: Auf die beruhigende Wirkung der friedvoll dahingleitenden Fische. So tanken Sie schnell neue Energie für den Alltag."

Da passt mal wieder nur "Wer keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Schnauze halten."(Damit meine ich natürlich die Beschreibung)

Martin, lass es, als Minimum sehe ich diese Einsteigerbecken 60x30x30 an, die auch gerade mal 50€ kosten. Dort kannst Du die Fischhaltung beginnen. Alles andere ist für mich Tierquälerei.

Hier mal als Anhaltspunkt ein paar Daten zu Deinem Macropodus opercularis, aus dem Mergus Aquarienatlas, der doch einige gute Richtlinien gibt(meiner Meinung nach) 
Temp: 16-26°C, Länge des Fisches: 10cm, empfohlene Beckenlänge 70cm, 
ausgewachsene Männchen sollen sich in etwa so stark wie Kampffische bekämpfen, also viel freier Schwimmraum, der in einem 7l Aquarium nun leider nicht möglich ist. Also wenn Haltung in solch einem Becken, dann max. kleine Garnelen.


Katzenwelse im 1,5m Aquarium? Naja, wenn ich bedenke, das sie je nach Art 40-60cm werden können, könnte das grenzwertig sein. Aber wie gesagt, kommt auf die genaue Art an.


----------



## martin1978 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Das Makropode Mänchen hat gestern ein Schaumnest gebaut nicht sehr groß an einem wassersalat im meinem teich. Was passiert dann laicht das Makropode Weibchen sofort (gestern) oder dauert das noch ein paar tage bis das weibchen laicht?


----------



## MarioNino (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makropode (Macropodus opercularis) - Aquarium*

Hi Martin

Jetzt wird folgendes passieren. Weiß leider nicht, ob Du das im Teich wirklich beobachten wirst können.

Das Männchen balzt das Weibchen an. Kann sich sogar ein paar Tage hinziehen.
Letztlich umschwimmen sich die beiden (umschlingen sich).
Das Weibchen gibt dabei ihre Eier ab, Männchen befruchtet sie, sammelt sie ein und "spuckt" sie ins Schaumnest.
In den meisten Fällen wird dann das Weibchen vertrieben. Wenn ein weiteres Weibchen anwesend ist, kann es auch ein zweites Mal geschehen, dass sich die Makropoden umschlingen.

Von nun an bewacht das Männchen das Nest bis zum Schlupf der Jungen.
Auch noch kurz nach dem Schlupf wird eine Art Pflege betrieben. Nach ein paar Tagen schwimmen die Jungen dann frei und müssen sehen wie sie weiterkommen.
Wenn Dein Teich einen ausreichenden Sedimentbereich hat, haben die Jungfisch auch genügend Futter zur Verfügung.
Wichtig ist jetzt nur, dass eine ausreichende, dichte Uferbepflanzung vorhanden ist, damit sich die Jungen dort verstecken können.

LG Mario

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnTE_h4Q1yc&NR=1  Hier ein Video der Paarung.


----------

